# Yarn Shop in the Panama City Beach area?



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a yarn shop in the Panama City Beach area?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Try this site. Put in your zip code.

http://www.dailyknitter.com/knitting/yarn-shop-locator/

Destin Yarn Shop
45.0 miles	79 Forest Shore Dr
Miramar Beach, FL 32550
Phone: (850) 650-0006

Unwind
59.0 miles	148 Miracle Strip Pkwy
Ft. Walton Beach, FL 
Phone: (850)-314-9898

Fays Needlecraft Boutique
86.6 miles	2702 Apalachee Parkway
Tallahassee, FL 
Phone: (904)-878-7993

Kings Knitting Center
94.2 miles	2633 Creighton Rd.
Pensacola, FL 
Phone: (850)-476-2660

Yarnside Gathering
96.7 miles	3480 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL 
Phone: 850.696.2181


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Nearest yarn shop is Destin yarn Shop in Destin. None in PCB area.

The Destin shop is in the Holiday Plaza, on the left if headed west. Owner is Carol, very pleasant and helpful.

Karen


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

The Destin Yarn Shop is awesome. I feel like I am in a candy shop. Carol the owner is so helpful and has her and her sister handiwork on display. The yarn is layer out beautifully and Carol has always given me good advise. Go there and I promise you will want to go back again and again.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all so much for taking the time to reply. Hopefully, I will get to go to the one in Destin. Wish we were staying there. Excited to take a short vacation.


----------

